# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Эмулятор 1с Штрих М: Магазин

## asz

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Магазин. Очень срочно надо.

----------


## IENS

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08. Очень срочно надо

----------


## uzerdv

Был бы очень рад помощи по данной теме, сколько не ищу, не могу найти. Будьте добры помогите:(

----------


## slavkkm

*IENS*, 
_Добавлено через 21 секунду_
куда скинуть

----------


## uzerdv

uzerdv@yandex.ru Буду очень благодарен.:)

----------


## aagatin

Мне тожа очень надо..
kocmo_s@mail.ru

----------


## s1ava

Народ посоветуйте что сделать чтобы запустить Штрих-м в терминале, он собака в терминале железный ключ не находит, backend.dll заменил любая другая конфа запускается на ура, а со Штрих-М проблемы.

----------


## shmyga83

betev_a@mail.ru
заранее Спасибо!

----------


## chihpyh

Если не затруднит, то и на
chihpyh@rambler.ru
Был когда-то свой, а как потребовался - выяснилось, что уже потерял :(

----------


## Рушана

у кого нить есть эмулятор ключа защиты конфигурации "Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1". Будьте добры, скиньте на 87rush@mail.ru

----------


## asz

И на 1c1c@mail.ru если не сложно

----------


## mart_rom

пожалуйста, скиньте эмулятор ключа штрих-м торговое предприятие v.4 на mart_rom@rambler.ru...... очень нужно.... спасибо.........

----------


## a_serg

С большим уважением , если возможно a_serg65@mail.ru

----------


## x900

Пожалуйста, скиньте эмулятор ключа штрих-м торговое предприятие v.4 на x900work@gmail.com

----------


## akma

И на akma-85@mail.ru пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для штрих-м торговое предприятие 5. И если у кого есть то свежую установочную конфигурацию. Заранее спасибо

----------


## bron

и мне.....пожалуйста, люди добрые..... у кого есть скиньте эмулятор ключа штрих-м торговое предприятие v.4, либо 5 версии на town_al@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## akma

*bron*, а у тебя есть сама конфигурация торгового предприятия? Если есть, то поделись пожалуйста ей, а лучше если есть и 4, и 5, то всеми поделись)) Спасибо заранее)

----------


## ReversKS

мне скинь bobbil@mail.ru

----------


## Summator

здравствуйте,IENS! вы нашли эмулятор?если да,скиньте мне пожалуйста!!!!anastasija_nik@mail.ru

----------


## ALIK2505

И мне пожалуйста, скиньте эмулятор ключа штрих-м торговое предприятие v.4 или 5       на tuapse@hotbox.ru

----------


## gooold

Огромное спасибо за эмулятор на optugra@gmail.com!!!
Скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Scorpi-on

Ребята, я тоже был бы не против....А то устал ездить у клиенту через весь город....На бензин больше уходит....На b_oleg18@mail.ru. v 4.13.02

----------


## Magden

И мне скиньте.Если есть на ТП 5 тоже.Очень надо. magdenbt@mail.ru

----------


## tolib.01

И мне скиньте плизз-очень надо. tolib.01@mail.ru

----------


## born85

Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие born85@list.ru


Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## renik_br

> Пожалуйста вышлите эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие born85@list.ru
> 
> 
> Заранее Спасибо!!!


Мне тож на почту drakon13@list.ru

----------


## KLAUSMAN

Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1 если и в правду кидают, то буду благодарен : klaus@msx.ru

----------


## djsash

Пожалуйста скиньте эмуль на почту, а то я оригинал посеял:(
d.j.sash@inbox.ru

----------


## born85

развод ничего не прислали..

----------


## Magden

И мне скиньте Торговое Предприятие 5 и на Штрих-М:Магазин на magdenbt@mail.ru

----------


## Baskin

Мне тож оч.нужен эмуль с дистрибутивом Торг.предприятия 5.1 Contrakt@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## otrazhenie

скиньте и мне эмулятор на otrazhenie@front.ru

----------


## Ramonchik

Скиньте мне, пожалуйста, эмулятор на rstepankov@mail.ru, очень очень нужен

----------


## vvp-pit

Скиньте мне, пожалуйста, эмулятор на dv_buts@mail.ru, очень очень нужен

----------


## Alians1

:) не буду отрываться от коллектива скинь мне тоже Alians1@rambler.ru

----------


## Lesch

На lesch@list.ru от кассир 1.9, если не затруднит. Спасибо!

----------


## dvdj

> Мне тож оч.нужен эмуль с дистрибутивом Торг.предприятия 5.1 Contrakt@mail.ru
> Спасибо!


Если не затруднит пожалуста скинте на dvdj@narod.ru

----------


## rkn1988

у меня проблемы с штрих-м, нужен эмулятор Будьте добрым, скиньте на arkadia738@mail.ru за ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## otrazhenie

интересно, а кому нибудь прислали?
это развод полный!

----------


## t-l

Если не трудно, скиньте эмулятор для Штрих-М: Магазин, редакция 5.1 (5.1.4.3) у кого есть на t-l@list.ru. Перелазил кучу сайтов, результат нулевой.

----------


## Drivsvs

будьте  любезены скинте мне тоже эмулятор для штрих-м ресторан
Drivsvs@yandex.ru

----------


## ReversKS

срочно нужен дистрибутив и эмулятор Штрих-М Магазин. Помогите.
bobbil@mail.ru

----------


## Patrig

Помогите дистрибутом и эмулятором для Штрих-М магазин. zuig@mail.ru

----------


## MrDemo

Помогите дистрибутом и эмулятором для Штрих-М магазин djalilov_kamil@mail.ru

----------


## meizu

Вышлите пожалуйста дистриб  и эмуль на Штрих-М Магазин promeizu@gmail.ru

----------


## MrDemo

не у кого нету :(

----------


## slavkkm

Ключи к ТоргПред. 4.х  и кассиру 2.9; 1.9
ftp://gromova@ftp.gromova.123456.hotbox.ru/

----------


## MrDemo

> Ключи к ТоргПред. 4.х  и кассиру 2.9; 1.9
> ftp://gromova@ftp.gromova.123456.hotbox.ru/


там пусто

----------


## virus_v

Вышлите пожалуйста дистриб и эмуль на Штрих-М Магазин на do.troyanda@gmail.com

----------


## s142s

срочно нужен дистрибутив и эмулятор Штрих-М Магазин. Помогите.
s142s@yandex.ru

----------


## MrDemo

Ребята кто небуть получил это чудо ?

----------


## mashnet

slavamail88@mail.ru скинте пожалуйста если у кого есть)

----------


## oleco

oleco@mail.ru Если у кого есть, для Штрих-М кассир и для Торг.предприятия, скиньте, пожалуйста.

----------


## dms666

Если есть скиньте пожалуйста дистриб и ключ на Штрих М: Торговое предприятие или магазин dms666@mail.ru.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## project.hmao

скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Кассир 2.9  на 401205@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарен!!!!

----------


## ridik-71

Сюда тоже скиньте пожалуйста ridik-71@mail.ru

----------


## rexit

Пожалуйста, очень надо эмуль rexit@mail.ru

----------


## project.hmao

а вообще в природе бывают ломаные Штрихи?

----------


## mashnet

нужен ключик Штрих-М: Ресторан Front Office v.4". Кассовая программа на платформе 1С предприятие 7.7,  очень скиньте пожалуйста slavamail88@mail.ru

----------


## gorkin89

Дорогие форумчане)) Очень , нужен эмулятор ключа для Штрих - М (Магазин - 5.1.5.8) Взамен, могу предложить, любые интересующие конфигурации 1С (УТ,Бух,Комплексная автоматизация, УПП, ЗУП...) Файлы, по Штриху, кидайте на почту nikih783@mail.ru Заранее, спасибо)

----------


## trade85

нужен эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М. trade@email.ru

----------


## Ляляка

Добрый вечер. и мне помогите пожалуйста k-l2006@bk.ru

----------


## DolPew

Cкиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа штрих-м торговое предприятие v.4 на dolpew@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sstas

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5.1 на sstas007@mail.ru
Если нужно будет могу поделиться последним релизом " Штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5.1"
Большое спасибо.

----------


## StalkerAkella

если не сложно, скиньте, плиз, эмулятор ключа Штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5.1 на whitewolf83@yandex.ru

----------


## KonAiLee

Взял на поддержку с Штрих М Магазин 5.0 на базе Предприятие 8.1 . Нужно быстро освоить продукт и самому плотно покопаться первое время. Буду очень благодарен за эмулятор ключа либо какой-нибудь работающий др. способ для поднятия дубля базы. Мыло -  silver-lotos17@rambler.ru

----------


## Султан

Пожалуйста поделитесь эмулятором ключа Штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5.1  baziew@mail.ru

----------


## Аladdin

а можно скинуть эмулятор для Штрих м: розничная торговля версия 5.1.5.18 ? Электронная почта: aladdin.83@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DolPew

разыскивается дамп ключа или эмулятор для Штрих-М Синхронизатор 7.7 : dolpew@mail.ru

----------


## zork_an

очень нужны! эмуляторы для Штрих-М Магазин, торговое предприятие v.4-5, кассир 2-5. за ранее спасибо! *Скрытый текст*zork_an@mail.ru

----------


## dimalexan

скиньте пожалуйста на ТП5 эмулятор, dimalexan@mail.ru

----------


## VladVirus

Доброго времени суток.
 Необходимо найти эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Магазин 5, редакция 5.1 под платформу 8.2 (ОС=Win7 32 бит.) прошу скинуть на upr@7buk.ru

----------


## alex_0086

И мне пожалуйста! Скиньтееее! gost-75@mail.ru

----------


## itservice

Народ, если есть у кого эмулятор ключа защиты с бин файлом, конфигурация "Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5.1" либо "Розничная торговля Проф" 5, скиньте пож на oleg.malsev@gmail.com.

----------


## mersh

Очень нужен эмулятор для штрих-м Синхронизатор 5.1 , скиньте если у кого есть mywebbizness@mail.ru

----------


## Salman

Нужен Штрих-М кассир.
deluxes@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vovka667

А можно и мне скинуть на vovka667@bk.ru
пожалуйста!

----------

Salman (17.10.2012)

----------


## kemolg

Ребята выручайте нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М ТП5 и кассир 5 olk2004r@rambler.ru

----------


## igorkms

igor_khv@pochta.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## virusII

Народ, выручайте нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М "Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5.1"  скиньте пож на qjr@LIST.RU

----------


## Tokio78

Тоже нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5 (клиенту ставили, а самому покопатся времени не было). Спасибо 
tokio78@yandex.ru

----------


## pp1975

Может у кого есть эмулятор для штрих-м Синхронизатор 5.1, поделитесь pp1975@bk.ru

----------


## vex2865

> Тоже нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5 (клиенту ставили, а самому покопатся времени не было). Спасибо 
> tokio78@yandex.ru


Доброго времени суток! Если можно и мне этот эмулятор сюда vex2865@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## makcbol

Если можно и мне эмулятор на Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5.1 сюда makcbol@yandex.ru

----------


## Аladdin

тут какой - то развод, никто эмуляторы не дает, только реклама приходит на оставленные адреса(

----------


## sir_evgen

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Магазин. Очень срочно надо.

---------- Post added at 15:14 ---------- Previous post was at 15:14 ----------

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Магазин. Очень срочно надо. sir_evgen@mail.ru

----------


## Drivsvs

уже почти год ищу, прошу, толку нет, похоже это всё только мечты..... а жаль

----------


## istyak

> *IENS*, 
> 
> 
> _Добавлено через 21 секунду_
> куда скинуть


istyak69@mail.ru можешь мне тоже скинуть. заранее благодарен

----------


## Дмитрий83

Всем привет есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа защиты конфигурации "Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1". за мной не заржавеет Korepanov_dv@mail.ru за ранее спасибо

----------


## Charel

Люди добрые подкиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-М Продуктовый магазин ред. 5.1 на acf_solder@mail.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

У кого есть эмулятор для Торгового предприятия (не базового) Скиньте пожалуйста на почту super.fox2000@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Fu.Fyl

Народ, выручайте нужен эмулятор ключа Штрих-М "Штрих-М. Торговое предприятие 5.1", и "Продуктовый магазин" скиньте пож на Fu.Fyl@Hotmail.com

----------


## Angel86

и мне пожалуйста скиньте эмулятор ключа защиты конфигурации "Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1". Будьте добры, скиньте на posh2008@mail.ru

----------


## akma

Делюсь чем есть... http://dfiles.ru/files/ml3qmcznq

----------

boykovsy (09.02.2017), Bryuhanov (18.01.2014), eanknd (16.10.2013), gromav (16.02.2014), OLGAO (21.05.2013), Rounder (12.08.2015), vampo (04.01.2020)

----------


## COnsu1l

Как я понимаю, для торгового предприятия 5 версии нету эмуля, только для 4 версииИ:(

----------


## FlorK

и мне пожалуйста скиньте эмулятор ключа защиты конфигурации "Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1". Будьте добры, скиньте на florian.karetin@gmail.com

----------


## aleksei2002

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Кассир 5. Очень срочно надо.

----------


## Tokio78

И мне бы не помешал, иногда нужен для проверки рабочего места, а NFR один на всю фирму.
Спасибо

----------


## Arutras953

Есть ли эмулятор ключа на торговое предприятие 5 ? Скиньте плиз 9536666(a)gmail.com

----------


## Artyom1989

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста! а можно мне скинуть саму программу эту, только понимаете у меня была штрих-м но не работала без покупки данного софта, можно ли где нибудь найти рабочую версию и чтоб она работала без подключения к кассовому оборудованию 
буду благодарен 
berarsh@ro.ru

----------


## Zlodeyz

Есть эмулятор Кассира 5 И скиньте на почту Zlodeyz@mail.ru

----------


## tundra2001

здравствуйте очень нужен эмулятор Кассира 5 , ну и сам Штрих-М: Кассир буду очень признателен tundra2001@yandex.ru

----------


## Desant-

Добрый час! Нужен "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир v.1/ v.2"  и эмулятор к нему. bogucar@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Nadir

Мне тоже нужне эмулятор для ключа Штрих-М Торговое предприятие saidow@list.ru

----------


## Tokio78

Тоже не отказался бы от ключиков, а то маловато на всех NFR ного. t4r8@yandex.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Albor

Привет slavkkm, если можешь, скинь эмулятор для !"штрих-м торговое предприятие" если можешь конечно или подскажи как его обойти!  У меня в сетке стоит на одном компе XP и под ней всё работает, а на соседних компах (новых), поставил 7-ку 64 битную и после запуска платформы и конфиги штрих-м, проверяет ключ ну и не находит конечно же!! Чего делать кроме эмуляции не знаю, может виртуальная машина с Xp-хой поможет...
 Буду рад помощи с советом. albor.93@mail.ru

----------


## wamp13

Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.2 с таблетками если не трудно на lawrov.vasily2013@yandex.ru киньте пожалуйста если вам не трудно либо таблеточку одну, зарание спс) (очень надо)

----------


## kemolg

Торговое предприятие 5.2 - если у кого есть таблеточка кинте на - olk2004r@rambler.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

Форумчане выручайте у меня Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.6) нужен эмуль или инфа platon@mail.ru  Спасибо!

----------


## ridik-71

Видать полный развод никто ничего не кидает или просто такого таблетки нет.

----------


## Bryuhanov

> Видать полный развод никто ничего не кидает или просто такого таблетки нет.


Просто, софт от Штриха не особенно востребован.
Есть же более популярные УТ и Розница. ;)

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Просто, софт от Штриха не особенно востребован.
> Есть же более популярные УТ и Розница. ;)



Согласен, но с этими самокатами тоже приходиться сталкиваться!

----------


## ridik-71

> Просто, софт от Штриха не особенно востребован.
> Есть же более популярные УТ и Розница. ;)


Да есть но и ещё есть нужда именно в этом софте, если б не было спроса тут наврятли бы писали и спрашивали.

----------


## Bryuhanov

Штрихи совсем уже офигели со своими поделками:

Компания Штрих-М извещает об изменении правил оказаний технической поддержки по программному обеспечению для розничных клиентов и партнеров, которые вступают в силу в 2014 году.

Развернуть спойлер: *Скрытый текст*
Как анонсировалось ранее, в 2014 году вступают в силу новые правила оказания услуг технической поддержки, как для конечных пользователей программных продуктов нашей разработки, так и для наших партнеров, направленные на повышение качества оказываемых услуг. Мы уверены, что четкая и упорядоченная работа технической поддержки на взаимовыгодных принципах позволит повысить эффективность работы пользователей, выбравших продукты нашей компании.



Техническая поддержка пользователей программного обеспечения компании Штрих–М

С 01.06.2013 было введено ограничение на бесплатное скачивание обновлений на программное обеспечение разработки компании Штрих-М. Пользователь имеет право бесплатно скачивать (релизы и обновления) в течении 12 месяцев с момента активации (в случае использования программной лицензии) и в течении 13 месяцев с момента производства (в случае использования аппаратного ключа защиты). После истечения указанного срока, обновления для пользователя становятся платными.
    Пользователи программных продуктов, приобретенных до 01.06.2013, будут иметь возможность скачивать обновления бесплатно до 01.06.2014.
    Бесплатная техническая поддержка оказывается только в пределах форума по программному обеспечению Штрих-М силами подразделения «Центр отраслевых решений Штрих-М». Регламент оказания бесплатной технической поддержки на форуме описан здесь: http://soft.shtrih-m.ru/blog-artical...ime=1391159685.
    С 01.05.2013 свободная регистрация на форуме по программному обеспечению закрыта. Зарегистрироваться может только пользователь программы.
    С 01.03.2014 силами подразделения «Центр отраслевых решений Штрих-М» конечным пользователям будет оказываться платная техническая поддержка по программному обеспечению. Для получения платной технической поддержки необходимо заключить договор, образец которого можно скачать по ссылке. Платная техническая поддержка осуществляется согласно регламенту, опубликованному здесь. Пример обращения в техническую поддержку приведен здесь. Стоимость технической поддержки приведена в прайс-листе на услуги технической поддержки.
    До 01.03.2014 техническая поддержка конечных пользователей силами подразделения «Центр отраслевых решений Штрих-М» будет оказываться бесплатно, согласно регламенту оказания платной технической поддержки.
    Техническая поддержка на приведенных выше условиях будет оказываться «Центром отраслевых решений Штрих-М» по продуктам, разработанным компанией Штрих-М на платформе «1С: Предприятие», а также продуктам семейства «Штрих-М: Мобильный учет» и «ilexx RT front».

В 2013 году была введена форма обращения в техническую поддержку. С 01.02.2014 обращения, сделанные не по этой форме, рассматриваться не будут.
В форме обращения в техническую поддержку от компании-партнера должны быть указаны:
Наименование компании делающей запрос
Фамилия и имя сотрудника, обращающегося в техническую поддержку
Наименование программ, с указанием версий конфигурации и используемой платформы 1С
Подробное описание вопроса

Техническая поддержка с 01.01.2014 будет оказываться только сотрудникам компаний-партнеров, сертифицированным по программам:

http://www.shtrih-m.ru/modules.php?n..._pages&cid=684
http://www.shtrih-m.ru/modules.php?n..._pages&cid=685
http://www.shtrih-m.ru/modules.php?n..._pages&cid=690

Сертификат будет выдаваться только при удачной сдаче экзамена по всем дисциплинам. Более подробную информацию Вы можете получить в учебном центре компании ШТРИХ-М.

Техническая поддержка будет осуществляться преимущественно по электронной почте, все остальные средства коммуникации (телефон, интернет – мессенджеры, форум и т.д.) являются вспомогательными инструментами для оказания технической поддержки.

С 01.01.2014 продление NFR поставки можно осуществить только при наличии сертификата.
Компании-партнёры, не соблюдающие требования или не заключившие с подразделением «Центр отраслевых решений Штрих-М» лицензионный договор, в области технической поддержки приравниваются к пользователям программного обеспечения, и будут получать техническую поддержку на условиях, описанных выше.


Теперь еще они лежащий в свободном доступе на старом сайте shtrih-m.ru, свой софт удаляют, а скачивание с avtomatizacia.shtrih-m.ru доступно только сертифицированным Штрихами внедренцам, да и то при регистрации с указанием кучи партнерских данных. ;)

Скоро видимо у них народ исключительно оборудование покупать будет.

----------


## Tokio78

Да в Атоле не намного лучше, всё рассчитано на заключения партнерского соглашения.
А что нужно то?

----------


## Bryuhanov

> Да в Атоле не намного лучше, всё рассчитано на заключения партнерского соглашения.
> А что нужно то?


Ну, имхо Атол все таки больше Штриха на клиентов, а не на партнеров ориентирована, и регистрация на форуме свободная, и документация подробная, и конфу Атол Старт, для маленьких организаций бесплатно раздают. ;)

А надо мне, несмотря на все мое брюзжание, того же, что и остальным читателям данной темы как можно больше ключиков на конфы от Штриха. NFRных ключей в любой внедренческой организации нехватка- покупается обычно только 1, несетевой и при царе Горохе, документы на него теряются, а человек взявший его поюзать сваливает в отпуск. Все как всегда. ;)

----------


## Salman

И мне скиньте пожалуйста на murad06_@mail.ru , ключ Штрих М: Магазин

----------


## stmiha

Добрые люди, скиньте пожалуйста Эмулятор 1с Штрих М кассир 1.9 или конфу исправленную на stmiha@mail.ru

----------


## segavais

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор Штрих-М:Кассир v.1.x на segavais_reg собака mail.ru

----------


## Bryuhanov

*stmiha*,
*segavais*,
Эмулятор в этой ветке форума лежит. А конфа версии 1.9 на сайте Штриха, пока еще в открытом доступе присутствует.

----------

Tokio78 (09.03.2014)

----------


## trade70

> Делюсь чем есть... http://dfiles.ru/files/ml3qmcznq


Сам когда-то делал этой-же вещью. Его можно только на XP ставить в Windows 7 лози не пойдет. Если только мультом по пробывать.
А новые софтины требуют минимум Гвардант 5 и в свободном паблики инструментов эмулей для них нет

----------


## Митис

Ищу эмулятор ключа штрих-м v 5 срооочно нужно ребят, кто подскажет кто покажет как что

----------


## Halmeru

И мне пожалуйста lazysam at mail dot ru

----------


## PaSHoK25121985

Господа, будьте добры выслать на почту эмулятор Штрих-М: Магазин, редакция 5.1 на почтовый ящик apete17@yandex.ru

----------


## sword00

Торговое предприятие 5.2 - если у кого есть таблеточка кинте на webfedor@gmail.com

----------


## Eisent

Здравствуйте, может у кого есть конфигурация штрих-м кассир до 2.9? Желательно с ключиком. faustmartin@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## trade70

Сам недавно столкнулся с проблемами Штриха. У клиента по запарке ключ USB Гвардановский сломался. Я запрос написал на форуме до сихпор ответа нет на замену его) А клиент ждать не будет ему работать надо. Случайно нашел старые заначки дампа ключа под Штрих Кассир 1.9 под лози. Конвертанул мультом 18.4 (19 -й платный кажись нахрен его) в реестр подцепил мульт в службу. И все работает родной даже под Семеркой. Он потому и работает что даже конвертом не накрыт. Был бы накрыт не работал -бы. Думаю и 2.9 версия такая-же. Вот 5 версия кассира вряд-ли так просто подцепится.

----------

Eisent (16.09.2014)

----------


## Eisent

Пока на почту откликнулся только Василий Седых, предложивший конфигурацию и эмулятор, который в принципе найти можно бесплатно в интернете, за 6000р. )) нет Василий, не интересует, я с клиента столько навряд ли получу) проще поработать будет у него.

----------


## trade70

> Пока на почту откликнулся только Василий Седых, предложивший конфигурацию и эмулятор, который в принципе найти можно бесплатно в интернете, за 6000р. )) нет Василий, не интересует, я с клиента столько навряд ли получу) проще поработать будет у него.


в этой ветке есть ключи вместе со старым эмулем от Лози который корректно работает только под XP. Но  там есть более ценное сами дампы от ключей, правда там нет Кассира 2.9. Найди. И найди мульт 18.4 в инете. Если не найдешь могу скинуть) У меня у клиентов канешно есть и 2.9 но я к ним не собираюсь, у них все работает)

----------


## Eisent

Был бы премного благодарен за мульт на почту(только хотел спросить что это такое). У клиента был только один раз, объяснить ничего толком не могут как и что работает, вот и думал поставить конфу полазить разобраться в ней). у клиента торговое предприятие версии 3.5, так что вполне возможно и кассир может быть не 2.9, а старее.

----------


## trade70

Это - MultiKey 18.2.4. Можно найти в инете. Под 7 и в том числе х64 работает. Сам проверял.
Работать просто. В папке \Tools\Guardant\Dumpers есть файл Grd2Mult.exe( это дампер и конвертор дампов) ему скармливаешь что-то вроде этого BA644F37.bin, если у тебя есть дамп(если нет берешь ключ и дампишь им-же). Потом устанавливаешь службу эмулятора в зависимости от разрядности системы. Драва гварданта тоже нужны в отличие от лози который работает с 4.88 старой версией только, можно любые. И втыкаешь .reg файл конвертированного дампа. Все должно работать. Если защита не накрыта конвертом в этом случае нужны манипуляции. Но это уже другая история.

---------- Post added at 10:44 ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 ----------

PS: Версия Кассира 1.9 и 2.9 в принципе одного возраста. Просто версия 2.9 под тачмониторы. Сенсорные)

----------

Eisent (16.09.2014)

----------


## Eisent

Спасибо, получил. Нод правда ругается на sys файлы. У них не тачмониторы, так что вполне возможно 1.9)

----------


## Migel86

Есть ли эмулька на Штрих-м: Продуктовый магазин5

----------


## F1215

Интересен так же Штрих-М Розничная торговля проф. Есть ключ от обычной на 1 пользователя но там не подрубаются весы с печатью насколько известно

----------


## Mahmi

Я так понял, что ни у кого нет и быть не может!

----------


## nmaryan

И мне nmaryan@yandex.ru для Штрих-м кассир 5

----------


## Dream-viktor

Киньте пожалуйста люди добрый     для Штрих-м кассир 5            dream-viktor@mail.ru

----------


## Susanin_geroi

Если не сложно киньте мне тоже на почту эмулятор штрих-м кассир 5 zubrevaa@mail.ru 
Спасибо

----------


## stzzz

Доброго времени суток 
 Если не затруднит и мне киньте 
 программу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF версия 4.19.08 
 и эмулятор 
 на marista1@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

---------- Post added at 16:14 ---------- Previous post was at 16:13 ----------

Если не сложно киньте мне тоже на почту эмулятор штрих-м кассир 5 marista1@mail.ru

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Galimov

А можно и мне эмуляторы для ТП и Касссира 5. GAlimovAyaz@gmail.com 
Большое человеческое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## andreyli9

А можно и мне эмулятор для Касссира 5. 
andreyli9@mail.ru
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Nexys

Народ подскажите это последняя версия Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4 или ещё что то есть новее или следующая уже v.5?

----------


## MAScorporation

Киньтесь в меня, кому не жаль, эмулятором для Штрих-М: ТП5 и Кассиром5.   mas_15@list.ru

---------- Post added at 14:47 ---------- Previous post was at 14:36 ----------




> Народ подскажите это последняя версия Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4 или ещё что то есть новее или следующая уже v.5?


Если я правильно понял политику Штриха, то этот продук уже год не поддерживается (хотя могу ошибаться), актуальная альтернатива "Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5". Там есть функционал по переходу с профовской четвертой версии на текущую.

----------


## ronchikk

Добрый день народ если есть скинте пожалуйста Штрих-М торговое предприятия 5 и Кассир 5 лоченная 
ronchikk@gmail.com ronchik@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## ronchikk

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15) и для Кассир 5 отблагодарю  
ronchikk@gmail.com

----------


## zilwert

День добрый. И мне бы эмулятор для Кассир 5 и торг.
Спасибо!
zilwert@mail.ru

----------


## кандринка

Добрый день мне тоже нужен  эмулятор для Штрих-М: Магазин. Спасибо огромное)

----------


## Raizen

Добрый день!
Буду очень признателен за эмулятор ключа для штрих-м магазин! 
Киньте на почту плз alexandr.zhukov@mail.ru

----------


## poluyretan

ищу эмуль для штрих-м кассир 5.1.5.6 или 5.1.4.20. буду очень признателен, если пришлете на почту tarasun.nik@gmal.com

----------


## Ребенок

Присоединяюсь

----------


## ilshat86

А можно и мне эмуляторы для ТП и Касссира 5 или Штрих-м официант. ilshat86@list.ru
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## bachesh

У кого есть скиньте и мне Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1 и эмулятор ключа Bachesh@i.ua
Спасибо

----------


## Diabl06

Ребята скиньте мне Штрих М: Магазин и эмулятор для него its_stim@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## ProChelny

Можно и мне, пожалуйста, Штрих М: Магазин и эмулятор для него на ProChelny123@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## RusJIan

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста, обновление "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" версия 5.2.1.20 на odg.86@mail.ru

----------


## awson

Привет!
Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5.1.5.12
awson@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## waw_waw

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М  : Торговое предприятие 5" версия 5.2.1.20 на vhbz@inbox.ru

----------


## kabanvasa

МНЕ тоже скиньте, пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М на vasa-1500@mail.ru

----------


## npo100

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М Кассир raven8007@gmail.com

----------


## moorzik

здрасти всем скинте тоже лекарство для штрих м кассир

----------


## Vvovan3

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5
k1122@ngs.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Ligalaiz

скиньте пожалуйста лекарство для Кассир 5. Ligalaiz13@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М : Кассир и Торговое предприятие на oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## Lilek28

пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М : Кассир на lilek28@mail.ru

----------


## develser

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство на конфигурацию *Штрих-М: Магазин, редакция 5.1* на почту develser@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М : Кассир и Торговое предприятие на vidaud@inbox.ru
Благодарен.

----------


## MakcuM_1981

Люди добрые дайте лекарство для Штрих-М кассир 1.10 или 5.Х
maximsu@mail.ru

----------


## sans321

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста лекарство для ШТРИХ-М : Кассир hronosoff@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

Могу помочь с Штрих-М Кассир v. 5. Базовая версия с ЕГАИС все вопросы только на почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## igor_ya

Вышлите, пожалуйста, очень нужно для освоения!!!!  igor_ya@bk.ru

----------


## Driems

Вышлите, пожалуйста,на driems@mail.ru? спасибо

----------


## Driems

Вышлите, пожалуйста,на driems@mail.ru? спасибо

----------


## LeskaRu

и мне б на "Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.1"
очень надо (ключи есть, а вот дома не поработаешь)
ezgikvtumane@yandex.ru

----------


## skumbria_991

Я тоже был бы благодарен еслиб мне его выслали skumbria_991@Mail.ru

----------


## ssbt

Поделитесь у кого есть рабочий вариант   opus70@gmail.com

----------


## true_tema

> Случайно нашел старые заначки дампа ключа под Штрих Кассир 1.9 под лози. Конвертанул мультом 18.4 (19 -й платный кажись нахрен его) в реестр подцепил мульт в службу. И все работает родной даже под Семеркой.


Можете рассказать поподробнее как это сделать?

----------


## x13rus064

Пришлите мне тоже ключ на штрих-м торговое предприятие 5 версию. на x13rus064@gmail.com Спасибо. Кто пришлет рабочую версию. 100р  на мобилу )

---------- Post added at 22:46 ---------- Previous post was at 22:46 ----------

и саму прогу
желательно проф версию

----------


## Danielru

Вышлите, пожалуйста, на huunghia@mail.ru спасибо вам большое!

----------


## tomol22

Также нужен ключ для Штрих-М ТП 5.2 . Заранее спасибо! tomol22@meta.ua

----------


## ArtLine

Ребята, а у кого есть таблеточка для: Продуктовый магазин (последняя) или Торговое предприятие (последняя)? Можно на: s.bigeev@bk.ru

----------


## Ungsasha

и мне бы очень нужно Ungsasha@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Vortexkiel

скиньте ключик от магазина vxkiel@gmail.com

----------


## DenniZ

скиньте эмулятор пжлс denniz.ru@gmail.com

----------


## ален-ка

Очень прошу помочь: нужен ключ от Продуктовый магазин и Кассир 5-1-5-13 base.
krupnova-alena@mail.ru

----------


## Nieteo

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1 abrosimov_stanis@mail.ru

----------


## softbear

Если не трудно, скиньте эмулятор для Штрих-М: Продуктовый Магазин, редакция 5.1 (5.1.4.3) у кого есть на sotftbear@yandex.ru

----------


## t0st

Добрый день, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-М Продуктовый Магазин, редакция 5.2.1.5 t0st@mail.ru

----------


## Ungsasha

никто тут ничего не скидывает, даже не тратьте время... писал уже месяц назад, тишина

----------


## Эльдар2

Привет ребята! Скиньте кто нибудь пожалуйста ключ на Штрих-М Розничная торговля ПРОФ 5_2_1_34_82_FULL becap@yandex.ru
Очень нужно.

----------


## Necro2000

Добрый день. Эмулька на Магазин 5.2 существует в природе? Поделитесь пожалуйста, или на раннюю версию.

----------


## G1ueck

всем доброго времени суток, есть у кого эмулятор с дампом на Штрих-м кассир, желательно версии 2.10 - Glueck77@mail.ru
заранее благодарен

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Поделитесь эмулятором ключа или дампом Штрих-м кассир 5 или торговля . vskim@bk.ru

----------


## nikitosa

Ребята, поделитесь эмулькой для ШТРИХ-М Торговое предприятие 5.2. Заранее благодарен.
nikpopov2010@ yandex.ru

----------


## lobster

Приветствую всех. Помогите найти ШТРИХ-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.

----------


## Salman

Здравствуйте !
Пожалуйста эмулятор на Штрих м Продуктовый Магазин , пожалуйста скиньте ahmed_jan@mail.ru

----------


## Klen2005

Добрый день  У кого есть ключ с поддержкой егаис для кассир 2.10.ХХ попрошу Вас отправить на почту hp9000s@bk.ru

----------


## Mark1C

Пацаны, очень нужно!!! Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа защиты для Штрих-М Кассир v5 (5.1.5.19) на имейл: successful-website@mail.ru Заранее, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Mark1C

Пацаны, неужели не у кого нету этого эмулятора!? Пацаны, очень нужно!!! Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа защиты для Штрих-М Кассир v5 (5.1.5.19) на имейл: successful-website@mail.ru Заранее, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Mark1C

При запуске программы Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая, выдает ошибку, что это за ошибка и как ее исправить!?

Ссылка на скриншот: http://s01.geekpic.net/di-SJHEGX.png

----------


## lobster

всех приветствую, я не пацан, но очень хочу установить предприятие, ну ни как не получается)))

----------


## lobster

Торговое предприятие)))

----------


## Andrepas

добрый день! Нужен эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир 5.базовая. Прошу скинуть на apik91@mail.ru

----------


## ronchikk

мне тоже скинте пожалуйста ronchikk@gmail.com

----------


## terazan

Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.2 скиньте пожалуйста, если есть
kbr-07region@mail.ru
заранее благодарен

----------


## lobster

И мне можно!!! если с Вами поделятся на lobster65@mail.ru

----------


## Smile77

Будьте так любезны - не откажите "чайнику" в эмуляторе для Штрих-М.Магазин на почту rus@7-zvet.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## munstero

Добрый день. Также прошу помощи. Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М кассир 1.10 или 5.Х пожалуйста. adk82@mail.ru
если кто может поделиться инфой как делать дампы и чем и прочим - буду рад. ключи есть, но иногда они умирают и порой очень очень далеко

----------


## Mangust_KS

Люди добрые, помогите. Сами мы честные, в развитии отстали, совесть просрали... 
Ой, не так.  
Поделитесь, пожалуйста лекарством для ТоргПреда 5.x. Очень буду благодарен. 
Srenego@gmail.com

----------


## Salman

Здравствуйте !
А есть ли у кого эмулька на Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5 ?
ahmed_jan@mail.ru

----------


## lobster

> Здравствуйте !
> А есть ли у кого эмулька на Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5 ?
> ahmed_jan@mail.ru


и мне можно? lobster65@mail.ru

----------


## freeman74

Можно и мне на Штрих-М кассир. freeman74@bk.ru  Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Fisko

добрый день! Нужен эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир 5.базовая. Прошу скинуть на Fisko@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> добрый день! Нужен эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир 5.базовая. Прошу скинуть на Fisko@mail.ru


Пишите в личку договоримся

----------


## Vollmond

День добрый! Скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор для Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин 5. vollmond.87@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrPavlik

*Vollmond*, пишите в личку, договоримся.

----------


## 89104014887

добрый день! Нужен эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир (вообще любая версия начиная с 1 по 5). Хочу попробовать в магазине строительных материалов завязать с 1С 7.7 Торговлей. Заранее благодарю. 89104014887@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> *Vollmond*, пишите в личку, договоримся.


Может договоримся на счет эмулятора?

----------


## SeregaVD

> и мне можно? lobster65@mail.ru


Добрый день. А эмулятор ключа существует ? Я вижу что все просят но не кто не выкладывает. Господа если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## SeregaVD

> и мне можно? lobster65@mail.ru


Добрый день. А эмулятор ключа существует ? Я вижу что все просят но не кто не выкладывает. Господа если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## SeregaVD

Забыл написать куда seregavd@rambler.ru

----------


## SeregaVD

> Забыл написать куда seregavd@rambler.ru


Готов обсудить вознаграждение для лекарство

----------


## SeregaVD

> Забыл написать куда seregavd@rambler.ru


Готов обсудить вознаграждение для лекарство

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. А эмулятор ключа существует ? Я вижу что все просят но не кто не выкладывает. Господа если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5. Буду очень благодарен.


Пишите в личку договоримся

----------


## MrPavlik

> Добрый день. А эмулятор ключа существует ? Я вижу что все просят но не кто не выкладывает. Господа если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста Штрих М Магазин и Штрих М Кассир 5. Буду очень благодарен.


Существуют эмуляторы для любых продуктов Штрих-М. Вопрос в том, готовы ли вы заплатить за интересующий вас.

----------


## rndsnp

Приветствую! Мужики, нужно лекарство от жадности на конфу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF 4.18.05. Мэйл:vova.na.sube@gmail.com
Сердешно благодарю!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Существуют эмуляторы для любых продуктов Штрих-М. Вопрос в том, готовы ли вы заплатить за интересующий вас.

----------


## OPiUM

цены озвучте на кассир 5 и торговое предприятие 5 или 7

----------


## editform

Добрый день , если в демо режиме то запускается ,а если в режиме ключа ставишь то не запускается , пишет не найдет ключ защиты , есть у кого может ломалка какая? или эмулятор ? хоть что то? очень буду признателен.... *warkut@gmail.com*

----------

